# snapped some pics of a new A6 here in Ohio (56k beware)



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

This car was on a transport that stopped at our dealership, Midwestern Auto Group in Dublin, Ohio.
the guy had to move this out to get other cars off the truck. One of the VW sales people had his digi cam and snapped the pics.
sorry if pics are big


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: snapped some pics of a new A6 here in Ohio (VR6 NRG)*

It looks like a press car.


----------

